# Quechua Peruano: pinkuyllu y wak’rapuku



## Laritaa81

Hola  

Necesito saber sinónimos en español argentino de los terminos en quechua peruano "pinkuyllu y wak’rapuku" que estan presentes en el libro "Los rios profundos", de Arguedas

Desde ya gracias


----------



## Jonno

Igual meto la pata y todos los argentinos conocen el significado de esas dos palabras, pero... ¿no sería necesario explicar qué significan o dar algún dato más para que te puedan ayudar?


----------



## Peón

*¡Bienvenida al foro Laritaa81!


*Aquí hay una explicación de ambos instrumentos musicales.Parece ser que se tocan en ocasiones muy especiales, no precisamente dentro de los hogares ni menos en las festividades religiosas cristianas.  

El primero parece ser una quena grande (nunca lo ví) y al segundo, si es lo que yo pienso, en el norte argentino lo llámabamos *cuerno, *porque es una corneta hecha de cuerno de toro. Este instrumento  se toca en los carnavales (creo que en el entierro del carnaval) y tiene un sonido muy particular, como un gemido animal profundo y grave, muy inquietante. 

Saludos


----------



## Laritaa81

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda, me sirvió de mucho. Saludos


----------

